# Worauf sitzt ihr?



## [HCD] Velcra (2. November 2017)

Jo Leute, was habt ihr so für Stühle/Sessel whatever hier am PC?
Mein aktueller hat schon tausende Stunden und diverse Schweißwellen von allen Körperregionen hinter sich und jetzt darf er echt mal gehen ^^

Hab mich ma flüchtig umgeschaut und so olle Stühle im Rennsitzdesign scheinen gerade oder waren wohl angesagt. Sowas suche ich absolut nicht. Bequem, Armlehnen will ich, und natürlich erschwinglich.

Daher lasst einfach mal sehen was ihr so habt. Am besten noch mit "woher" und "wieviel", sofern ihr das noch wisst ^^




Danke


----------



## cryon1c (2. November 2017)

DXracer. Einsteigermodell (weil ich reinpasse, die sind eher auf Gewicht/Körpergröße abgestimmt, ist man etwas breiter, wirds teuer  ). Drifting DE/02 Modell oder so.

Hatte vorher viele andere Sessel. Alles was unter 100€ war, hat es innerhalb der Garantiezeit zerlegt, war ich aber immer zu faul die Dinger zu reklamieren.
Hatte auch einige alte Chefsessel unterm Popo - mir zu weich und zu protzig, aber für Filme glotzen am PC gibt es nix besseres. 
Teure Sessel hab ich ausprobiert - da ist was dran, aber bislang war mir mein Hintern noch keine 800€+ wert. Generell aber ja, die sind besser als die Renndinger/Schalen-Sitze für PC.

Obwohl du das nicht suchst, empfehle ich dir, so was mal zu probieren. Die stehen eigentlich überall rum, Media/Saturn haben einige, gute PC-Shops haben die, Caseking in Berlin hat die und wenn du dich auf ein Gaming-Event wie die Dreamhack bewegst, kommt dein Hintern in den Genuss von 3-5 Modellen verschiedener Hersteller. 

P.S. Ich streamee selbst, daher war der Sessel ein Teil vom Stream-Setup was den Style angeht, spielt auch mit.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. November 2017)

Servus!

Ich habe seit 2 Monate einen Noblechair Icon  !
Das Teil ist so gut. Man kann sich alles nötige individuell einstellen und er ist auch für gebaute Menschen geeignet.

*188 cm | 122 kg | breite Schultern*

DxRacer und co wären viel zu klein für mich..


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. November 2017)

hjh OFFICE 724200 Chefsessel Burostuhl XXL G 300 Kunstleder schwarz, bequeme dicke Polsterung, hohe Ruckenlehne, feste Armlehne, Drehstuhl, Burostuhl Sessel, Chefsessel ergonomisch, Chefsessel 150Kg: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt

Sehr weich und nicht so ungemüdlich wie die ganzen "gaming" Stühle.  ...und auch für leichte Leute geeignet...


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (2. November 2017)

Hoi Leude

Nee wie gesagt, sowas brauch ich echt nicht. Wenn ich en Schalen oder Halbschalen oder Sportsitz erleben möchte, setz ich mich in mein Auto  Aber dennoch danke für deinen Hinweis cryo

Amer, ahja schau an. Die sehen wie der Name auch schon vermuten lässt, leicht dekadent aus, aber bequem on first sight  Nur das Kunstleder lässt mich schonmal stutzen; sowas hab ich nämlich auch auf meinen Autositzen, was auch echt nicht billig war, aber trotz Perforierung schwitzt man wie ab im Sommer. Und dann natürlich wieder das "Racedesign"  angedeutet :/


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. November 2017)

[HCD] Velcra schrieb:


> Hoi Leude
> 
> Nee wie gesagt, sowas brauch ich echt nicht. Wenn ich en Schalen oder Halbschalen oder Sportsitz erleben möchte, setz ich mich in mein Auto  Aber dennoch danke für deinen Hinweis cryo
> 
> Amer, ahja schau an. Die sehen wie der Name auch schon vermuten lässt, leicht dekadent aus, aber bequem on first sight  Nur das Kunstleder lässt mich schonmal stutzen; sowas hab ich nämlich auch auf meinen Autositzen, was auch echt nicht billig war, aber trotz Perforierung schwitzt man wie ab im Sommer. Und dann natürlich wieder das "Racedesign"  angedeutet :/



Also für meinen Po müssen keine Tiere sterben.
Deswegen finde ich Kunstleder voll in Ordnung.
Um ehrlich zu sein ist es mir nicht so wichtig wie er aussieht.
Dafür kann ich mir *alles* so einstellen wie es mir passt.
Die Armlehnen in jede möglich Himmelsrichtung.
Die Funktion ein Traum.
& die zwei mitgelieferten Kissen auch spitze!


----------



## ParaEXE (2. November 2017)

Noblechair Epic Echtleder

noblechairs EPIC Echtleder Gaming Stuhl - schwarz/weiss/rot

Grad am Testen


----------



## JoM79 (2. November 2017)

Hab nen HJH Cortona und hab bis jetzt micht wirklich was zu beanstanden.


----------



## shootme55 (2. November 2017)

99 Euro Drehsessel von Aldi. Sitze nun schon  2 Jahre drauf. Gaming-Sessel halte ich für mich persönlich für Geldverschwendung. Immerhin sitz ich während der Arbeitszeit noch länger als während der Freizeit Beschwerdefrei auf den Teilen und weiss nicht wo der Vorteil liegt wenn das Teil mehr kostet als der PC, überhaupt weil es nicht zur Einrichtung passt.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. November 2017)

Ich hab einen alten DxRacer, seit etwa 5 Jahren. Den Hype darum mag ich nicht besonders, als ich den gekauft habe war die Marke hier noch sehr unbekannt.
 ...  und wehe jetzt nennt mich jemand "Hipster"!  


Die Material- und Verarbeitungsqualität ist ehrlich gesagt überaus bescheiden.

Nach zwei Jahren ist das Gestell des Sitz-Teils an der Aufnahme der Rückenlehne durchgebrochen, wodurch diese einfach hinten runtergefallen ist. Daraufhin habe ich ein neues Sitz-Teil bekommen.
Dieses ist nach etwa einem Jahr wieder durchgebrochen. Daraufhin habe ich Bezug und Polsterung abgezogen.
Das Gestell dieser Stühle ist aus billigstem Chinesium, offenbar zusammengeschweißt von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben wie man schweißt. Kein Wunder dass das nichts hält. Ich habs dann verstärkt und seit dem hält er jetzt wieder zwei Jahre.

Zumindest strukturell.

Das Gummi der Armlehnen überlebt kaum die Garantiezeit, nach 5 Jahren bestehen meine Armlehnen fast vollständig aus Panzertape.
Seit 1-2 Jahren beginnt auch das Kunstleder sich aufzulösen, wo es besonders beansprucht wird. Das ist besonders an Kanten und Nähten der Fall. 
Die Gasdruckfeder zur Höhenverstellung gibt manchmal ein wenig nach, manchmal hält sie wieder ihren Druck über lange Zeit.

Ergebnis:
Für ehemals 280€ bekommt man einen Stuhl auf dem man zwar relativ gut sitzt (kein Vergleich zu den vielen Nachahmern im Sport-Sitz-Design), aber ansonsten gibt es wenig gutes darüber zu sagen. 



Zur Einschätzung:
Ich bin etwa 1,83m groß und ~87Kg schwer, wobei ich in den letzten Jahren auch mal bis zu 105Kg gewogen habe.


----------



## P2063 (3. November 2017)

bin auch grade am suchen, da mein 60€ "Racing" Bürostuhl den ich vor Jahren mal auf Amazon bestellt habe durchgesessen und am auseinanderfallen ist.

Prinzipiell gefallen mir die DXRacer aus der Drifting Serie, meine Frau hat so einen (Allerdings von Höffner, da wird er als "Gaming Chair Rhone" 50€ günstiger verkauft, die rebranden den nicht mal und er hat noch alle DX-Logos drauf) und der ist schon sehr bequem, allerdings fehlt mir die Wippmechanik.  Letztes Wochenende konnte ich einige Maxnomic Stühle ausprobieren, da ist mir allerdings die Sitzfläche viel zu hart und eine 4fach Armlehnenverstellung brauch ich auch nicht, höhe reicht mir da.  

Zum Vergleich fehlt mir jetzt noch ein Noblechair Epic, wobei ich da auch unsicher bin ob Kunst- oder Echtleder.


----------



## Kuhprah (3. November 2017)

Ich hab einmal nen ganz normalen Drehstuhl ausm Office-Center für meine Büro- und normalen Daddel PC´s. Da war einfach wichtig dass er bequem und ergonomisch ist für meinen Rücken. Optik und Name sind mir das egal gewesen. Und beim Zocken hock ich in nem ACES II Schleudersitz, der ist an Bequemlichkeit durch nix zu ersetzen


----------



## taks (3. November 2017)

Schau dir mal den Markus an: MARKUS Drehstuhl - Vissle grau  - IKEA


----------



## Two-Face (3. November 2017)

Ziemlich banaler (und sehr alter) Bürodrehstuhl. Vermutlich von Inhofer oder so.

Ist jetzt glaub' ich schon fast 20 Jahre alt. Hergeben würde ich den aber niemals.


----------



## Thoddeleru (3. November 2017)

Was sollen diese ganzen Gamerstühle bringen? So ein Schwachsinn, sieht aus wie ein Autositz auf Drehgestell. Damit man cool aussieht beim zocken oder wieso?

Ich hätte gerne einen vernünftigen ergonomischen Bürostuhl. Bin aber nicht so groß, da passt es oft nicht. Hab einen Drehstuhl von IKEA mit Kunstleder. Das bröckelt leider überall schon ab. Tut der Funktion aber nichts ab, sieht nur blöd aus.

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (3. November 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Also für meinen Po müssen keine Tiere sterben.
> Deswegen finde ich Kunstleder voll in Ordnung.
> Um ehrlich zu sein ist es mir nicht so wichtig wie er aussieht.
> Dafür kann ich mir *alles* so einstellen wie es mir passt.
> ...



Ich sagte auch nicht, ich will Leder, ich sagte Kunstleder ist nich das Wahre..........
Ich brauch auch kein totes Tier daheim, im Gegenteil.

Cortana is doch auch wieder sone Abart von Schalensitz; Leute sowas brauch ich nicht ehrlich. Ich hab ne geile Karre mit geilen Sitzen, da geht sowas, zu Hause nich 

Also nochmal kurz zusammengefasst: Gemütlich, vernünftig, keine "Schalen/Halbschalen/Renn/Sportsitze whatever", kein Leder oder Felle ( wer weiß ) und auf jeden Fall unter 200 Euro.  Das sind so meine Kriterien nach denen ich was such. Ich hab halt nur wenig Lust, die ganzen überteuerten Möbelhäuser abzugrasen, aber ich vermute fast darauf läufts hinaus. ^^


----------



## Arrandale (3. November 2017)

Nen Ikea Millberget von 2014. Für meinen knochigen Hintern genau richtig 

187cm | 62kg


----------



## Two-Face (3. November 2017)

Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Was sollen diese ganzen Gamerstühle bringen? So ein Schwachsinn, sieht aus wie ein Autositz auf Drehgestell. Damit man cool aussieht beim zocken oder wieso?
> 
> Ich hätte gerne einen vernünftigen ergonomischen Bürostuhl. Bin aber nicht so groß, da passt es oft nicht. Hab einen Drehstuhl von IKEA mit Kunstleder. Das bröckelt leider überall schon ab. Tut der Funktion aber nichts ab, sieht nur blöd aus.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


Wo ist der Like-Button?


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2017)

[HCD] Velcra schrieb:


> Cortana is doch auch wieder sone Abart von Schalensitz; Leute sowas brauch ich nicht ehrlich. Ich hab ne geile Karre mit geilen Sitzen, da geht sowas, zu Hause nich



Das ist ne Abart von einem Schalensitz?
Guckst du dir die genannten Stühle auch mal an?
Also ich bin dann raus, wenn du nicht recherchieren willst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (5. November 2017)

Klar guck ich sie an, sonst würd ichs net sagen. ^^
Viel Spaß draußen, und spar dir die kindischen Sprüche von wegen selber recherchieren, nur weil du dich nicht genügend beachtet fühlst


----------



## cerbero (5. November 2017)

Steelcase Please mit Kopfstütze ausm Fachhandel - seit etwa 7 Jahren. 

Diesen Sommer war was kaputt, kostete erschreckende 42 € und etwas Gefahre das beim Fachhändler zu fixen...  Der fällt aber sicherlich nicht unter die Kategorie "erschwinglich".
Die Stühle davor hab ich im 12-18Monatsrhythmus ersetzt... war auch nicht kostengünstiger. Und bequemer ist er allemal - angenehmer als die Hautreizungen im Sommer vom billigen Leder/Kunstleder sowieso.


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2017)

[HCD] Velcra schrieb:


> Klar guck ich sie an, sonst würd ichs net sagen. ^^
> Viel Spaß draußen, und spar dir die kindischen Sprüche von wegen selber recherchieren, nur weil du dich nicht genügend beachtet fühlst



Und was hat der Stuhl dann mit einem Schalensitz gemeinsam? Das sieht doch nach ganz normalem Bürostuhl aus 
Außerdem muss man die Leute nicht gleich so anfahren nur weil einem der Vorschlag nicht passt


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2017)

Das ist ein ganz normaler Bürostuhl.
Wenn das schon ne Abart von nem Schalensitz ist, dann kann man garkeinen Stuhl kaufen.


----------



## isnicable (9. November 2017)

Zuhause habe ich von IKEA einen Markus stehen. Ist für den Preis ok und gibt es auch in einer Version ohne Kunstleder. Ergonomisch sind die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten begrenzt. Was ich gut finde ist die angenehme und hohe Rückenlehne.  Auf Arbeit habe ich einen Bürostuhl (modell müsst ich raussuchen)  von Interstuhl stehen, der natürlich in einer anderen Preisklasse (ca. 450€) spielt. Dafür bekommt man aber auch deutlich mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.  Für was für einen Stuhl man sich entscheidet ist natürlich auch davon abhängig wie lange man da täglich drauf sitzt .
Bei 3-4h täglich ist der Markus aber sehr angenehm.


----------



## Uziflator (5. Januar 2018)

Ikea Markus


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Januar 2018)

Mir gefällt mein 30 Jahre alter Fernsehsessel, das Sitzfleisch hat sich noch nie beschwert und der ganze Spaß hat mich nicht mehr als ne Kiste Bier gekostet.


----------



## BloodSteam (8. Januar 2018)

Hatte ein DXRacer der ziemlich gut war. Das Kunstleder hat sich selber zerlegt (Kein hochwertiges Kunstleder).
Ich werde mir demnächst ein Noblechair kaufen und den selber nähen  Welche Farben weiß Ich noch nicht.

Achso jetzt sitze Ich auf einem altem Stuhl von meiner Tante da der DXRacer halt nicht mehr da ist.


----------



## dgeigerd (13. Februar 2018)

Ich sitz auf nem billig 60€ Gaming Stuhl. Ist zwar nich so angenehm wie teurere aber ich hab erst mal eh genug an Ausgaben, also kommt erst wahrscheinlich nach der GC ein neuer Gaming Stuhl her.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2018)

Ich brüte auf einen Mix aus Bürodrehstuhl und Chefsessel, war ein reduziertes Einzelstück aus dem Popo ähh Poco Markt ( von 160 Taler 90 ). Als Polsterstoff hat er Microfaser was mir nach etlichen Ausflügen in Richtung Echtleder oder die künstliche Variante haltbarer erscheint und die Ritze nicht so köchelt. Vorschlagen kann man viel nur hilft es einem wenig wenn man das Gestühl schon etwas länger besitzt und die Modellvielfalt diese untergehen läßt. Vielleicht mal hier schauen


----------



## Magera (17. April 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Zur Einschätzung:
> Ich bin etwa 1,83m groß und ~87Kg schwer, wobei ich in den letzten Jahren auch mal bis zu 105Kg gewogen habe.



Da ist doch das Problem. Die dinger sind im idealfall bei 80 Kilo, maximal 90-100 Kilo

Sitze derzeit auf nem 30,00 Euro Stuhl vom Poco, ist jetzt nicht so der hit.
Da kommt demnächst auch etwas neues. Nur was... mhm... das ist genau mein Problem, aktuell schwanke ich auch zwischen Maxnomic (LEADER) und Noblechair (Icon)
eine Kopfstütze ist für mich ein muss! die meisten Chefsessel hören ja an den Schultern auf.
Und auch der wohl schon Legendäre Markus, passt meinem popo nicht.
der Milgerbet von ikea, denn gibts nur noch als 2017 Edition, da ist der unschön.

Ps: Könnte sich der kindegarten bitte etwas benehmen, ich mein wenn das nicht klappt, können wirs halt nicht mehr machen. jeder hat zu dem Thema seine Eigenen Erfahrungen und Meinungen, das sollte Respektiert werden.

Edit: Bin übrigen 1,80 Groß und wiege schwanckend zwischen 90,00 und 96,00 Kilo

Kurzes Edit 2 Hinterher:
@ Dr. Bakterius
Wirklich aussagekraft hat die von dir verlinkte Seite eher weniger.
Wenn man nach Bürostühlen sucht, werden dort wirklich nur "0815" Drehstühle geführt.
Wenn man "Chefsessel" auswählt, gibt es plötzlich keine Rangliste und empfehlung mehr, und dennoch hat zb der Maxnomic Comander hier mit die beste Bewertung.
Das solltest du wenigstens dazu erwähnen.


----------



## Lambda_My_Rho (24. April 2018)

Auf einem Stuhl


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2018)

Aufn ca. 15 Jahre alten Chefsessel ausn Aldi. Brauche bald mal nen neuen.


----------

